# Grandad'S Garrard Pw.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just thought I would post some pics of my Grandfather's watch he was presented with on his retirement. It's fairly small, at just on 40mm dia. The watch movement and face are signed R.& S. Garrard, Panton Street, London. The case is solid 18ct gold, hallmarked with the leopards head for London, and the date mark lower case script k which is 1865. The back has some nice engine turning on it. The hands and movement are key wound. Apparently, on his retirement, the Lady of the Manor presented him with several watches and asked him to choose one....this was then engraved and presented to him when he left. (He was the carpenter for the estate). It was already 89 years old when he picked it....I think he made a pretty good choice....


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The inscription on the curvette..










A lovely piece, in the safe keeping of my brother....I got the Grandfather Clock which you will remember from another thread.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I think your Grandfather made the perfect choice Roger not just a pretty good one. That looks a stunner and it's great that it remains in the family to which it was presented.

When I was retired from my previous job, after nearly 39 years, I had to give my watch back :thumbsdown:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just googled R & S Garrard, and found that they were the Crown Jewellers up until 2007.

Interesting link  Here  if you fancy a quick read.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

A beautiful watch, Rodger! What was your grandfather's job/position? How long did he hold it for?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Shangas said:


> A beautiful watch, Rodger! What was your grandfather's job/position? How long did he hold it for?


He was the master carpenter on the Haines Hill Estate in Hurst, Berkshire and held the position from when he returned from fighting in WW1 to when he retired in 1954...so over 30 years. I was talking to my mother tonight, and she remembers how indignant he was not to receive a new watch, rather than one 100 years old. My brother found some details of the watch on a piece of paper at the bottom of its chamois pouch, probably written down by the last watchmaker to service it. It says 'English lever open face pocket watch, 3/4 plate, fusee chain drive movement, ratchet tooth escapement'. I need to go to Specsavers as well, because when I looked at the date letter again under a loupe, it is in fact an Old English letter K that denotes 1845, not the small k for 1865 as I previously thought.


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Very impressive. The plain dial and all the engraving in the back are a nice contrast. They do not make them like that anymore!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Rodger, I am curious about a couple of statements you made. In your first post, you say...



> Apparently, on his retirement, the Lady of the Manor presented him with several watches and asked him to choose one....this was then engraved and presented to him when he left.


But then you say in a subsequent post that...



> she remembers how indignant he was not to receive a new watch, rather than one 100 years old


Either I'm reading this wrong, or your grandfather regretted his choice of timepiece.

...Which I think is a pity. Because that watch is a real stunner!!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Roger... too bad it is a family "Hair Loom" as I would love to have it. Been looking for a BY watch and that one was presented a month to the day, before I was born!

Suhweeeet

I know... not exactly BY - but cool.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Shangas said:


> Rodger, I am curious about a couple of statements you made. In your first post, you say...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, Shangas and others who may be a bit confused by the contradictory posts....When I made the OP, I was going on what I could remember having been told about it....I subsequently had a chat with my mother, later in the day and she confirmed that Grandad had been given a choice of antique watches for his retirement gift, and that he chose that particular one. However, not being a watch enthusiast, he was still a bit miffed that after 30+ years of service he wasn't getting a new one! To be fair, he probably didn't realize the significance of the watch he chose...he just picked the nicest looking of those on offer.....I can just imagine him looking at a selection of (what he thought were cheap) old watches and saying 'That one'll do'......


----------



## shiva9493 (Feb 26, 2011)

That actually looks beautiful!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Absolutely stunning watch,an amazing priceless heirloom,beautiful engraving,

it looks so good i just want to hold it in my hand,a great piece of family history Rog!


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

A bit late getting to this Roger 

The watch looks almost pristine, I doubt if it has been carried at all in it's life time

It's a superb example

I've found that fusee movements are a real PITA as they need to be kept running and serviced regularly and don't seem to appreciate being locked away in a safe and the list of craftsmen who can do that sort of work is rapidly getting shorter

Anyhoo, that is a wonderful piece and the family history and connections makes it even better

Might be nice to create a little 'homage' to your grandad with a few pictures of him, the estate where he worked and any pieces he produced there

Or am I getting a bit sad in me old age - probably 

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your kind comments on Grandad's watch. Chris,...that's a lovely idea, and one that we have already done. We have a small collection of his memorabilia including his WW1 diary that details his going to France, and life in the trenches. It gives a very poignant view of life (and death) back then...there are also a couple of silk embroidered postcards he sent to his Mother. We have various old pictures of him at work and of course the watch and the Grandfather clock which you will remember I repaired last year. Sadly, I never knew him....he died the same year I was born.


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful, stunning watch. Great face on her. The script and numbers are so elegant.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been looking at your grandfather's watch Roger. Boy! he was old retiring. But had a beautiful watch,what a jem.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the interest, Alan...I thought this thread was 'old hat' now. I think he was the normal retirement age in 1954...I have his old bible, given to him in 1896, aged 9...when WW1 started in 1914, that would put him at 27, and 29 when it finished in 1918. The next 36 years bring us to 1954, when he retired, aged 65, if my maths are correct. Sadly he died later the same year, when I was about 10 months old, so I never knew him, unfortunately.


----------

